# Route from York, PA to Lewes, DE



## Naussdollar (Feb 17, 2015)

Trying to plan a ride from York, PA to Lewes, DE. Looking for bike friendly roads through Delaware to Lewes. Any ideas?


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

Here's a link to an annual ride from Quarryville, PA to Rehoboth Beach that may be helpful. Except for a short stretch on Rt 1 it's a very nice route.

BR2RB - Lancaster County, Penna


----------

